# Manic introvert vs. depressed/shy extrovert



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

How can you tell if someone is an introvert who can get manic sometimes or an extrovert who is depressed and/or shy?


----------



## rememberthisusername (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeh, I'm not sure which of these things I am. I can be very extroverted or very introverted.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I have days when I just want to be with people. Far in between, but if people met me during these times, I guess I would appear rather manically extroverted.


----------



## phoelomek (Nov 28, 2010)

Not very easily. 

I'm guessing you're trying to figure out someone else? To think about it for yourself would be different. 

You could look at his/her social history (if that's even possible.) Has she ALWAYS been this way? Did something happen to make her this way now? What's going on in her life that might contribute to the way in which she's conducting herself now? Is she under any stress? 

And still, an introvert in a "manic" stage, like a flame, will burn out eventually. And given how this is at such a stark contrast to his/her natural state of being, I think it will make the transition more obvious (unless Bipolar [I or II] Disorder is involved, in which case, this could be a transition from a manic stage to a depressed stage, and can look alike for both introverts and extraverts, but I don't know if you were speaking of an actual disorder here.) I actually think a shy extravert would be more difficult to recognize (but a depressed one might be a bit more obvious.) An extravert can still be a social introvert but will still be energized more [than an introvert] by outside interaction. Does she need some kind of external stimulation to get 'er gears turning (doesn't have to necessarily be people) ?

This probably didn't help you at all. :tongue:


----------



## Van (Dec 28, 2009)

You could try looking at the functions and see if you can figure out whether they lead with the introverted or extraverted. It can be hard to tell though, because people tend to switch to E mode when you're there to observe them.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> I'm guessing you're trying to figure out someone else? To think about it for yourself would be different.


I was referring to myself, but I was also trying to "type" a friend of mine, as well.


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't think extroverts can be shy - not on the whole. I think that's part of the definition of extrovert.


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

I'd say you need to look at more than pure social extroversion or introversion. My ISFP sister has this extremely social facade that she puts on whenever she's with people, but put her in a social situation for more than a few hours, and you'll see it start to fray in the edges, and sooner or later she just has to get away to recharge.

An ESTJ I know has tendencies for depression, and might pull away from people into his computer game world for several days in a row. But when he is with people he's always acting out. He can't just sit and observe others but has to interact in different ways, and always gains energy from spending time with people.

You simply need to look further than the letters I or E, and think about the directions of the actual functions and their consequences for how a person works.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

zynthaxx said:


> I'd say you need to look at more than pure social extroversion or introversion. *My ISFP sister has this extremely social facade that she puts on whenever she's with people, but put her in a social situation for more than a few hours, and you'll see it start to fray in the edges, and sooner or later she just has to get away to recharge.*
> .


its about recharging. I love being around people and Im not shy, but it drains my energy. After a few hourse Im mentaly drained. For a night out its not to bad, but for a day and a night I will start to get queter and sneek off for some time out.

The extroverts I know can't get enough of social interaction and don't tire as I do unless physicaly tired out. Even if all they are dong is just hanging about not doing or saying very much, they like a group of people to be with
Iv known shy extroverts that lke to be around people and socialize a lot, but just to don't take so much of a lead in the limlight. They don't seem to tire of the interaction though, they are nearly always up for it.

. Also bare in mind that depending on your age and experience social interaction is a learned skill. Some people are naturals regardless of E or I. So its possible to be an E and not built your skills up to their full potential, just yet.

when Im out I enjoy myself E style but I often reject a night out for a night in my own


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

phoelomek said:


> I actually think a shy extravert would be more difficult to recognize (but a depressed one might be a bit more obvious.) An extravert can still be a social introvert but will still be energized more [than an introvert] by outside interaction. Does she need some kind of external stimulation to get 'er gears turning (doesn't have to necessarily be people) ?
> :


Ask me anything :happy: That would be me 100%.



BlondeRJ said:


> I don't think extroverts can be shy - not on the whole. I think that's part of the definition of extrovert.


Ohh yes we can, I'm one of them, mind you I've got a minor social anxiety that only pops up in certain types of situations, I don't have most of the ones that regular SADs do. Being extraverted in MBTI sense has nothing to do with shyness. It's more like where we draw energy from and needing outside sources kind of stuff.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I am a very severe introvert with all the perks including the necessary social anxieties. Yet under the right conditions I can pretty easily switch into E mode. But while I may be excitable I would definitely not describe such a state as anywhere near manic.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I am a manic-depressive and I usually want to either go out and get really fucked up on drugs when I am manic or have a lot of sex. If I am depressed, I just want to go to sleep and forget that I am alive. I am an extrovert though.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

I'm a manic introvert :crazy: I think it's just my mania manifests itself not as sociability, but more as restlessness, hyperactivity, high mood, racing thoughts and really all-round energy for doing stuff that isn't talking to people


----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

I recently have been diagnosed as manic/depressive but I will say that as an INFJ I am very extroverted emotionally but often my mania embarrasses (I talk too fast, sound funny, am clumsy, etc). This lack of control over the years has made me more and more introverted and shy. 

Another thing, when I'm depressed I become an INTJ, so I shift to an even more asocial introvert (with very little emotion/ lots of apathy)


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

BlondeRJ said:


> I don't think extroverts can be shy - not on the whole. I think that's part of the definition of extrovert.


I don't agree. I think shyness stems around exposure to certain people. Just because someone is extroverted and with people they feel comfortable around, doesn't mean they may be shy around a different group of people. I know an ENTJ and he can be charismatic and talkative to one group of people, but then very shy and withdrawn around a different group of people.


----------

